# Using Minerals on Public Land



## firsttimebowhunter (Jan 12, 2013)

So i am a first time bow hunter in ohio. I heard a rumor from a seasoned hunter that you ARE allowed to use particular mineral licks and attractants on public land. The rule is that you can not use any grains or seeds that will attract turley and migrating birds. 

Has anyone esle heard this?

I called my local wildlife ranger and he confirmed that baiting is allowed on public land if it falls within those guideline.

Thoughts and feelings on the subject?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

well..if its legal then its legal..personally i would never try to bait on public land..too many reasons to mention... But if you can do it and have good luck with it..more power to ya....hope to see you post a deer soon! good luck!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking in the hunting regs book: A Hunter CAN do the following: 5. Hunt deer over bait *except on public land.* (pg 6 in the link below, pg 11 in the book)

Then there's this other excerpt: It shall be unlawful for any person to distribute, place, or scatter salt, grain, or other feed capable of luring, enticing, or attracting birds on lands owned, controlled, or maintained by the wildlife division including those lands managed by the division by virtue of a lease or an agreement (Pg 22 in the link below pg 43 in the book) 


http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/PDF/12-13OhioHuntRegs.pdf


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

i was told you can bait for deer BUT if you leave apples salt licks ect. in the woods then you can get ticketed for littering 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

When I use to bowhunt Salt Fork in the 90's the state would place salt licks all over the campground where hunting isn't allowed. Never understood why they did that.


----------

